# Union - MC Metafuse?



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

bump.... for maybe an answer since the whole forum fiasco.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

GreatMilenko said:


> Anyone have any experience with this light weight binding. I have a Ride Highlife UL and was looking for an Ultralight binding or Flow's NX-GT's.
> 
> I read a couple of reviews about last years Metafuse breaking on everyone who reviewed. Don't know if others who DIDN'T review had that experience.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on the binding that has one or even ridden with the binding?


The MC rules. It's the binding I use the most, and use it with all types of riding. It's incredibly light and rides like a dream.

Last season we had a very isolated issue with Heelcups. Those things are injected in Italy, shipped to Canada where they get Nano coated, then shipped to China for assembly. A huge pain in the butt. Basically what happened is during "step 1" of injection whoever was running the injection machine that morning didn't allow the tooling to heat up long enough. Keep in mind that we only make about 400 pairs of these. I think we estimated that 20-25 of them were faulty, which all ended up in the US. So that 25 or so pair all happened within about a 5 minute span. That's how precise things need to be.

The problem wasn't anything to do with design or material and it's not going to happen again. 

Wait till you guys see what we have for next year. Oh man!


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen people post about them being a softer binding suited to park and freestlye while vendors are calling them a stiff binding.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

bseracka said:


> I've seen people post about them being a softer binding suited to park and freestlye while vendors are calling them a stiff binding.


We usually shy away from rating our bindings for stiffness. The reason is because if you really want accuracy, you need to rate the base, highback and straps. 

In the case of the MC, the base is medium and the highback & straps are medium to stiff.

*Most importantly,*everything comes down to personal preference. Some of our jibbing team guys like stiff bindings, and some of our guys you would assume would want stiff binders, want soft bindings. Some guys don't care, and will rip on anything they strap into.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So maybe you can clear this up for me. Overall, what is your stiffest binding. In a Johan thread he told me it was the Force solely because of the baseplate.

Clarify?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm definitely not a Union rep, but I rode the 2013 Forces and Chargers last season at a C3 demo day on Stevens Pass. The Chargers were definitely the stiffer binding. It's also what the C3 guys all said. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Nivek said:


> So maybe you can clear this up for me. Overall, what is your stiffest binding. In a Johan thread he told me it was the Force solely because of the baseplate.
> 
> Clarify?


Post a link to that thread..
Context is everything.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Nivek said:


> So maybe you can clear this up for me. Overall, what is your stiffest binding. In a Johan thread he told me it was the Force solely because of the baseplate.
> 
> Clarify?


Johan is correct. The Force's highback is also very stiff.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> I'm definitely not a Union rep, but I rode the 2013 Forces and Chargers last season at a C3 demo day on Stevens Pass. The Chargers were definitely the stiffer binding. It's also what the C3 guys all said.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


Yep. There's carbon in the base, and the carbon highback is made from a different process than the MC. Thicker. Plus no CNC coring on the base make it pretty stiff.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Post a link to that thread..
> Context is everything.


Search is you friend
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/49742-unions-fluxs-3.html


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The MC rules. It's the binding I use the most, and use it with all types of riding. It's incredibly light and rides like a dream.
> 
> Last season we had a very isolated issue with Heelcups. Those things are injected in Italy, shipped to Canada where they get Nano coated, then shipped to China for assembly. A huge pain in the butt. Basically what happened is during "step 1" of injection whoever was running the injection machine that morning didn't allow the tooling to heat up long enough. Keep in mind that we only make about 400 pairs of these. I think we estimated that 20-25 of them were faulty, which all ended up in the US. So that 25 or so pair all happened within about a 5 minute span. That's how precise things need to be.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the response, ordered the MC's.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Johan is correct. The Force's highback is also very stiff.


I must have missed the sarcasm.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

hows it going OP. I also have the ride highlife UL board and am in the market for a super light binding to match with the Ultralight board. Was curious how you liked your highlife paired with the union MC's. Its one of the bindings that I'm considering on picking up along with the Union Chargers and Burtion Diodes. Cheers!


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

j1nftw1n said:


> hows it going OP. I also have the ride highlife UL board and am in the market for a super light binding to match with the Ultralight board. Was curious how you liked your highlife paired with the union MC's. Its one of the bindings that I'm considering on picking up along with the Union Chargers and Burtion Diodes. Cheers!


Honestly, the Bindings were well worth the price I spent. I thought they would be too soft for my liking but I been hitting up all sorts of terrain and hauling ass in the process. 

When I took the bindings out of the box I was shocked how light they actually are. 

My only gripe with them was the Toe Ratchets but over time 6-7 days on them they were fine... The problem was trying to get OUT of them. It always felt stuck.

Do yourself a favor and grab em. My friend has the Diodes and they are sick as well... I Just wanted something different than Burton.


----------



## j1nftw1n (Jan 13, 2013)

GreatMilenko said:


> Honestly, the Bindings were well worth the price I spent. I thought they would be too soft for my liking but I been hitting up all sorts of terrain and hauling ass in the process.
> 
> When I took the bindings out of the box I was shocked how light they actually are.
> 
> ...


The place I buy from turned me on to Union bindings but I wish I had a chance to check out these bindings in person but none of the places I shop at here in Socal seems to carry the Metafuse. Did you buy the binding online or did you go to a local board shop in socal that actually carries the binding? From what your saying it seems that the metafuse has a softer flex suitable for park and jibs (which I do not do at all) but is still suitable for freeriding, kind of more towards an all mountain binding which closely resembles my burton cartels. The cartels are great and have lasted me forever but now that I've gotten a taste of the response from stiffer setups I've become a total control freak and am in the never ending search for a pair of stiff bindings that is worthy to power the STIFF highlife w00t!


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

j1nftw1n said:


> The place I buy from turned me on to Union bindings but I wish I had a chance to check out these bindings in person but none of the places I shop at here in Socal seems to carry the Metafuse. Did you buy the binding online or did you go to a local board shop in socal that actually carries the binding? From what your saying it seems that the metafuse has a softer flex suitable for park and jibs (which I do not do at all) but is still suitable for freeriding, kind of more towards an all mountain binding which closely resembles my burton cartels. The cartels are great and have lasted me forever but now that I've gotten a taste of the response from stiffer setups I've become a total control freak and am in the never ending search for a pair of stiff bindings that is worthy to power the STIFF highlife w00t!


I could not find them in Socal (I'm from Socal as well). I just got them from backcountry.com in case I didn't like them so I could return them no questions asked. I went from a Custom X with C02's to the highlife with MC's and I don't regret it at all. Such a good setup. I freeride and do Jumps. No rails / boxes for me. There was a guy in the classifieds selling the L/XL binding cheaper than retail. Or just wait till next season.


----------



## tbymto (Feb 15, 2013)

. you think the mc with the gnu billy goat 159 would be great also. if i came from a custom x 158 with diodes. would that be similar? or you think the union charger would be a better fit for the billy goat? i'm 5"6 210 size 8 salomon synapse wide.


----------



## GreatMilenko (Sep 20, 2012)

tbymto said:


> . you think the mc with the gnu billy goat 159 would be great also. if i came from a custom x 158 with diodes. would that be similar? or you think the union charger would be a better fit for the billy goat? i'm 5"6 210 size 8 salomon synapse wide.


The charger from my understanding is more responsive / stiff. I haven't ridden it so I couldn't tell ya compared to my MC's. My setup I was trying it make as light as possible. But if your used to a stiff ride like the CX I'd go with the chargers. The MC's were stiff enough for me. I had C02's with my CX. But I'd say the Chargers would be more similar to Burton C60's based on the info I've read.

That Billy Goat looks sick. I wish I had the money for all these different boards / brands.


----------



## tbymto (Feb 15, 2013)

thanks for the input


----------

